# Rapid river Knifeworks @ jay's



## CrankYanker (Aug 20, 2011)

Just seen this on their Facebook.
Jays sporting goods to be fully stocked by October. This is a great UP company making a great product. Check them out.
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Rapid-River-Knifeworks/118762884810302


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

They make a quality knife. I've lost track on how many I have purchased for gifts but I still have 3 in my collection.

If you are ever on US-2 in Rapid River stop by and look at their selection.


----------



## bigmac (Nov 28, 2000)

I own 5 and a hatchet! Love their stuff.


----------



## GuppyII (Sep 14, 2008)

Have several of these and Bark River knives and love them all.


----------



## thelastlemming (Sep 11, 2009)

I have a Rapid River bird & trout knife that I bought at Jay's 5-6 yrs ago. Great knife and great sheath. The quality of the leather sheath is topnotch as well as the knife.


----------



## Mike'sGoneFishin (Feb 11, 2010)

Hate to say it fellows but actually very disappointed with Rapid River knives, bought just a small pocket knife the 'Yooper' from them, after about a week lock didn't work anymore called them they were great said they knew about problem and would have one in the mail next day well thats been two and half weeks now still nothing called back left message no phone call back. I was really looking forward to more business with this company but not after this mess!


----------



## bucko12pt (Dec 9, 2004)

Luv2hunteup said:


> They make a quality knife. I've lost track on how many I have purchased for gifts but I still have 3 in my collection.
> 
> If you are ever on US-2 in Rapid River stop by and look at their selection.


I have several, including a nice filet knife and like them a lot. I was going to buy another last week, but seems three out if four times I stop by there, they are closed. Lost another sale last week, or probably just postponed, as I don't like to buy that kind of stuff online.


----------



## Berserker (Aug 10, 2014)

They are just to expensive compared to Hess. I don't know which is better. But if I can buy knife made in the UP that is a bit cheaper, I going to lean to the cheaper one.

Also I like Hess's whitetail, small and I like the tip for the first plunge when gutting.

Rapid River has alot of mouth's to feed compared to Hess. Be nice if Hess did more with their website, but that would probably add to the cost. That being said I don't think they are to expensive.


----------



## Grouseman2 (Dec 28, 2001)

Mike'sGoneFishin said:


> Hate to say it fellows but actually very disappointed with Rapid River knives, bought just a small pocket knife the 'Yooper' from them, after about a week lock didn't work anymore called them they were great said they knew about problem and would have one in the mail next day well thats been two and half weeks now still nothing called back left message no phone call back. I was really looking forward to more business with this company but not after this mess!


Did you ever get your knife? Took a few months a few phone calls and a stop in there to get my repair back. They finally sent me a replacement knife. I think there organizational skills lack more so than their integrity... I own 2 of their folders and 4 of the fixed blades. I'm Luke warm on the folders. 

Mike


----------



## frenchriver1 (Jul 5, 2005)

My Hess knives have the sharpest edges out of the box of any knives I know, and the quality is top notch...


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

frenchriver1 said:


> My Hess knives have the sharpest edges out of the box of any knives I know, and the quality is top notch...



I'm just curious, what test is used to compare sharpness of knives when they are new?


----------



## frenchriver1 (Jul 5, 2005)

Luv2hunteup said:


> I'm just curious, what test is used to compare sharpness of knives when they are new?


I am not aware of any scientific testing methods used, my evaluation is purely subjective, based on the purchase of literally hundreds of knives in the past for my son's collection. I stand by _my evaluation_ of Hess and Mike Morris knives as _the best I have seen_.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Thanks


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

Here's a Hess I bought that is the best looking knife I've ever seen. 










It has curly maple and stag handle. And it's sharp as hell.


----------



## bucko12pt (Dec 9, 2004)

GrizzlyHunter said:


> Here's a Hess I bought that is the best looking knife I've ever seen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't recognize that model from their lineup, what model is it, blade length? Looks like it would be a nice skinner.


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

bucko12pt said:


> Don't recognize that model from their lineup, what model is it, blade length? Looks like it would be a nice skinner.


It's the Hunter.


----------

